# Good VST plug-ins?



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

Been messing around a little bit with a computer in my car. Found some app that enabled winamp to use VST-plugins. Some basic-free plugins came along with the app; 

Christian's Blog » VST Plugins

Now the question, you who use carPCs with VST processing, what kind of programs do you use? Is there something better to use than winamp that is active all the time in the background? And where are all the advanced VST-plugins, like multi channel parametric EQs, time delay, crossovers etc..?


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

If you're looking for free plugins to play around with, I actually prefer foobar2000's free processing (and other types) of plugins. They also have a couple of VST wrapper plugins that will accept VST plugins. I wrote a tutorial here once upon a time about that.

The usual VST plugins for crossover, EQ, and delay can be found referenced here also.

If money is no object, I prefer Voxengo's plugins. Some are free, all are try-before-you-buy. I think the maintainer does a terrific job with the UI and functionality of his plugins, and has built in multichannel routing in his newer ones. He has a delay one that's free I think, and also some phase, spectrum analysis, EQ/crossover (incl. linear phase), and my personal favorite, the LF Max Punch (?) which is a bass enhancement & control plugin.


----------



## Wy2quiet (Jun 29, 2010)

So here is my setup.

1010LT with Internal rerouting of channels.

Foobar2000 (without ANY DSP's)---->SPDIF OUT(Re routed to SPDIF IN)

SPDIF IN----> Audiomulch 

Audiomulch----> Left or Right Channel(Seperate)---->Fab Filter Pro-Q (http://www.fabfilter.com/products/pro-q.php)---->Dual Linkwitz Riley Filters (http://www.kvraudio.com/product/dual_linkwitz_riley_filters_by_christian_budde)---->Voxengo Time Delay---->Output to either Right Tweet, Left Tweet, Right Mid, Left Mid, Subwoofer (summed mono)

Each side has its own Pro-Q running, and obviously its own X-over. The links cross each other to go into the delay, then output to various channels.

Keep in mind if you are going to run a linear phase EQ you cannot EQ seperate channels effectively since they inherently have vast different delays of signals depending on EQ bands and amplitude. Fab Q has both linear and phase EQ's built into it. I have tried about 5 different EQ's and found it to be the best.

If you want I can take some pictures of the VST host tonight when it gets dark and the glare is gone.

And Mark makes a good point - that is an effective way instead of using an external rerouting program.


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

And if you don't have the ability to reroute channels in the hardware, you can use the channel mixer foobar2000 plugin. Actually I think it's called matrix mixer (?). Then run things through the VST host.


----------



## mitesh.soni (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi, I'm interested in doing the same thing with 3 way active setup, I use centrafuse as front end, my sound has spdif out spdif in, so If I join them both together like you did, I'm I right in thinking I don't need Virtual Audio Cable? I just use AudioMulch and VSTs to do the processing? Also can you control the volume from your application? As I thought you can't with digital volume? First I wanted to buy a Audison Bit One to do the processing but then surely a Half decent PC power wise and good soundcard will be much better? I use a X-Meridian 7.1 and changed all the opAmps.. Any help is appreciated. I have 2x Focal TN52 tweeters and 2x Focal 165K2P mids running off a 4 Chanel JL Audio HD600/4 and a JL 10w6v2 sub running of JL Audio 750/1. Thanks


----------



## ZeblodS (Nov 4, 2009)

I use VST plugins in my carPC only for phase correction: one correction for matching phase between left and right side, and one correction for linearizing the global phase, with a convolver VST plugin.
I run a 3 way active plus subwoofer with an external DSP (miniDSP based) for crossover, EQ, delay, level (with biquad filters).

Software used:
- Centrafuse, for sound playback
- Virtual Audio Cable, for virtual sound cards
- ASIO4ALL, for audio managment replacement on Windows 7
- Console (Sound Modular Studio), for VST hosting. It is lighter than AudioMulch or VSTHost...
- ConvolverVST, for phase corrections
- Bill2's Process Manager, for processes priority management, CPU assignment and processes dependency
- TrayIt, for hiding Console...

I set ConvloverVST parameter file in 4 input and 4 output mode, in order to concatenate two convolutions on both left and right side. For exemple:

```
48000 4 4 0
0 0 0 0
0 0 0 0
C:\FIR\Files\left.wav
0
0.0
2.0
C:\FIR\Files\right.wav
0
1.0
3.0
C:\FIR\Files\mono.wav
0
2.0
0.0
C:\FIR\Files\mono.wav
0
3.0
1.0
```
And I set up that processing chain:

Centrafuse -> Virtual Audio Cable 1 -> Console + ConvolverVST -> Virtual Audio Cable 2-> Console + ConvolverVST -> SPDIF -> external DSP

That way I do a first stereo convolution with two files (one different on each sides), and a second mono convolution with one file (same file on both sides).

I noticed that my dual core AMD E350 (2x 1.6Ghz) was a bit slow for that load: I had some lag in processing resulting in cracks in the sound from time to time...
That's why I use Bill2's Process Manager. Console process is now the only one running on CPU 2 and with "real time" priority, every other processes run on CPU1 with "normal" priority. The computer is a bit slower (Centrafuse use a lot of resources), but no cracks at all in the sound which was the final goal.

I also use Bill2's Process Manager to start automatically Console when Centrafuse start, and kill Console when Centrafuse stop, it is a neat feature.
TrayIt just hide Console at all time.


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

ZeblodS said:


> I use VST plugins in my carPC only for phase correction: one correction for matching phase between left and right side, and one correction for linearizing the global phase, with a convolver VST plugin.
> I run a 3 way active plus subwoofer with an external DSP (miniDSP based) for crossover, EQ, delay, level (with biquad filters).
> 
> Software used:
> ...


And this has been a lesson in Geekeeze!!!


----------



## ZeblodS (Nov 4, 2009)

Ultimateherts said:


> And this has been a lesson in Geekeeze!!!


More informations about how to make phase corrections (with screenshots and explanations) on my thread, but you need to speak french...


----------

